# Standards for standby generator maintenance



## katwalatapan (May 11, 2012)

Hello,

I was looking to find standard practices as well as Canadian standards and code relevant to standby generator maintenance procedures. 

I reviewed CSA C282 standard which is applicable for emergency generators i.e. generators backing up life safety systems such as fire pump, emergency lighting, fire alarm panel etc.

I was wondering if the same standard is applicable for standby generators as well i.e. generators that take on regular loads (non-life safety ones). I would appreciate if I could be pointed where to look for to find information on applicable standards for maintenance of diesel and natural gas standby generators in Canada and their frequency i.e. monthly, semi-annually, annually etc.

Thank you.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Our testing of all those type Equipment at my work, are set by Our Insurance Company. Not sure if all Insurance Company Standards are the same?


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

Standby generators require periodic maintenance to maintain it for those critical times when there is a power interruption.Here are some standard generator maintenance for standby generators:

1. Inspect and test the batteries
2. Check and top-up the lube oil, if necessary
3. Run the engine to ensure it is in peak condition
4. Inspect all the service parts and maintain a supply of original equipment and factory-authorised service and replacement parts
5. Provide a comprehensive maintenance report with our professional maintenance guidelines


----------



## bec98x (Oct 21, 2012)

In my local city code some of the major differences are life safety service, testing, maintenance, must be performed by certified technicians. (Certified by fire marshal not just manufacturer)


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

Maintenance is one of the reasons why I went with a Honda EU6500IS with natural gas. By having natural gas, I no longer have to worry about having gas on hand, keeping that gas good, emptying the gas in the generator tank or making sure no gas remains in the carb.

Now the only things I worry about are:
1. Making sure the engine oil is at the right level and changed according to Honda's specs and using the hour meter.
2. I fire it up about once every two to three weeks and allow it to run for about 20 minutes. This allows the engine oil to throw a coat of lubricant on parts and seals and tops off the battery.
3. I plan to do a yearly spark plug swap regardless of hours. 
4. I'll replace/clean the air filter according to Honda's hour schedule.

Since the tires on it are solid rubber, there is no need to worry about keeping air in them (even though mine doesn't go anywhere). I also keep mine covered, and when I go to fire it up, I make sure there are no critters making themselves a home in it.

If I couldn't have a natural gas generator, I would have gone with a diesel since diesel doesn't have the same issues as gasoline.


----------

